# Art from Multiple Mediums



## tabasco5 (Aug 27, 2013)

Looking for some critiques of recently created artwork.  Photo 1 is a collage which is incomplete at this point.  Photo 2 is a desert scene in acrylic.  Photos 3 and 4 are also acrylic paintings.  Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## John_O (Aug 29, 2013)

Well I can't really critique these as I'm not a painter, but I like them. Especially #2 the desert scene.


----------



## summergenevieve (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow. Your style is so different to other artwork I have seen. Photos 3 and 4 are my particular favourites; your manipulation of the paint makes it seem as though the acrylic is leaping out at you or like a reflection in rippling water. All 4 pieces are expressive though, I admire them. 

- - - Updated - - -

Wow. Your style is so different to other artwork I have seen. Photos 3 and 4 are my particular favourites; your manipulation of the paint makes it seem as though the acrylic is leaping out at you or like a reflection in rippling water. All 4 pieces are expressive though, I admire them.


----------



## tabasco5 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the words summer, I appreciate it!


----------



## TruthSeeker (Dec 5, 2013)

I personally find nothing could be wrong with most visual arts. They reflect your thoughts and feelings at the time you made them, either about a certain topic or by simply seeking nothingness. So whether biased, inspired, seeking originality or enjoying the process of creating something, an artwork cannot be good or bad. Perfectionism in art turns it into something made for decoration. It lives today, dies tomorrow. Not thought stimulating. So, so long you keep expressing it in your own way, it shall live the beauty that lies within for a lifetime.

From the images, the 3rd one stands out for me. I am sure, though, that to those who know the artist, the entire lot have a different taste altogether. 
What's the media used in the 3rd piece?


----------



## vangoghsear (Dec 6, 2013)

Very cool multi-media work.


----------



## tabasco5 (Dec 7, 2013)

TruthSeeker said:


> From the images, the 3rd one stands out for me. I am sure, though, that to those who know the artist, the entire lot have a different taste altogether.
> What's the media used in the 3rd piece?



It is just acrylic paint on a pine wood board.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 9, 2013)

Those are neat, the colors and the sense of movement, really stand out for me.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Dec 9, 2013)

I thought the #2 was fairly flat. Looks like something that could be done on a computer, takes the human element out of the work.

I like your 4th piece.


----------

